# Nydie Mill



## Pratt (Apr 13, 2011)

Nydie mill is a large complex of buildings in Fife, possibly medieval in origin. There is the mill building, the miller's house and a large girnal (grain-store) with courtyard and associated outbuildings. There is no road access, any cart tracks have vanished and it seems likely that the main access was by the River Eden. The mill weir represents the normal high tide limit on the river, according to the ordnance survey maps.





Looking down into the main mill building.




Inside the mill building.




Inside the mill, looking out.




Access for carts to the mill.




Another view.




Inside the mill showing the gable end where the mill-wheel was located on the outside.




Another view of the gable end.




The stone work varies from good ashlar dressed stone on the wall where the wheel was mounted, to random rubble on the sides of the mill




This is the outside view of the gable where the water-wheel was mounted. The weight of the wheel must have caused the wall to need repairs, as can be seen by the metal staples.




This tree is very old and gives a clue to the length of time that the mill has been disused. it is supporting the corner of the building.




The tree has been dead for a long time.




General view of the outside of the mill.




This is the mill stream (lade) looking away from the mill. It can still be traced for the full length.




The mill lade looking towards the mill.




The mill weir can still be seen and represents the normal high tide limit on the river.




Hot dog. Looking downstream from the normal tide limit by the mill.




The outside of the back wall of the grainstore (girnal) showing the ventilation slots.




A general view of the girnal courtyard.




Inside the courtyard. There were at least three of these arches originally.




Another view inside the courtyard.




I can't understand the significance of this gatepost in the courtyard but it was a well constructed and strong piece of work.




Looking down into the miller's house. It was a substantial house.




Downstairs fireplace in the house.




Parts of the house are in a bad state.




An upstairs fireplace.




An alcove in one of the outbuildings. I don't know what this was for.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 13, 2011)

Typical hound laying down for a snooze. Nice place to look tound that.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a really interesting post, thanks; I've often looked at the OS map and wondered what remained at Nydie Mill, and Newmill further upstream.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2011)

Quite a few remains amongst the undergrowth there. Looks like a good place for some detective work too as well as an interesting look around. Like that a lot.


----------



## RichardB (Apr 25, 2011)

I went for a look today. Actually I meant to go somewhere completely different but I took a wrong turning and ended up there. It's a pleasant place for a nose around and I'll definitely be going back in the winter once the nettles have died down a bit.

Wolfism- I found myself at the edge of Newmill last weekend. I think it's been converted into housing, I didn't look too closely because it looked like somebody's garden.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Richard, and in the words of the cool kids – "In ur gardenz, explorin ur millz". 

Stupidity apart, I take it there's no sign of a wharf downstream from the weir? I guess there must have been road access for carts, as the Eden would only accommodate a very shallow draughted boat at this point.


----------



## RichardB (Apr 25, 2011)

The old road, which starts at the fishermen's layby on Durdham Brae, passes quite a bit closer to the mill than the current road does. The Canmore map, zoomed right in, shows a short track pointing towards the old road, so I imagine that once joined up.


----------

